# How to determine if 'portsnap extract' has been executed?



## tvs (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi,

Is it possible to know whether `portsnap extract` has been executed?  Is _it_ sufficient to check whether /usr/ports is empty?

Thanks!


----------



## nestux (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: how to determine if 'portsnap extract' has been executed*

Yes, you can check if /usr/ports is empty.

Or you can read /usr/ports/UPDATING from the top of the file to the date closest to the last time ports were upgraded or the system was installed.


----------



## chrbr (Jan 3, 2014)

*Re: how to determine if 'portsnap extract' has been executed*

Dear @tvs,

Have you followed http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports-using.html? As far as I remember all related commands give a lot of output on the console.


----------

